# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Malaga Shuttle Bus

## Admiral Observer

Malagan-matkaajat pääsevät Tampere-Pirkkalan kentälle uudella bussikuljetuksella
Bussi poimii matkustajia kyytiin Kolmenkulman ABC:ltä.


Malaga Shuttle Bus aloittaa tammikuun lopussa kuljetukset Satakunnan ja TamperePirkkalan lentokentän välillä.

Kuljetuksia tehdään säännöllisesti sekä Porista että Raumalta. Kuljetuksen päätavoite on taata satakuntalaisille kätevä lähtö Espanjan Malagaan. Yksi bussi pysäkeistä on Kolmenkulman ABC:llä Nokialla.

SAS lentää suorin lennoin Tampereelta Malagaan joka lauantai. Myös paluumatka kotiin hoituu uusilla kuljetuksilla.

Malaga Shuttle Bus palvelee lauantaisin SAS:n Malagan lennoilla ja liikennöi varausten mukaan.

Bussi pysähtyy tarvittaessa kuudella eri pysäkillä ennen lentokenttää ja sieltä poispäin tultaessa. Pysähdyspaikkoja ovat ABC Kolmenkulman lisäksi Rauman linja-autoasema, ABC Eurajoki, Porin linja-autoasema, ABC Kiikoinen ja Neste Häijää.

Kuljetuksen voi varata molempiin suuntiin, ja varauksen voi tehdään netissä.

Suorat, viikoittaiset Malagan lennot alkoivat Tampereella viime syksynä.

Malaga Shuttle Bus on osa Tampereen alueellisen lentoliikenteen kehitysohjelman matkaketjukokeilua.

https://www.nokianuutiset.fi/a/201423724

----------

